# Beesknees01



## Beesknees01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, would like to learn about queen rearing, making foundation and building Nucs and Hives. I use National and Langstroth


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome, there is plenty of info on all of that here.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! Great site for learning.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BK!


----------



## Beesknees01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you, finding my way round the site


----------

